# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Si mund ta gjejmë përmes Yjeve, Polin e Veriut apo Yllin Polar?

## fisniku-student

Menyra apo metoda per ta identifikuar polin veriorë, permes yjeve daton qe nga kohërat e lashta, ku nuk ka pasur mundesi tjeter qe ne mbremje te dihet se nga gjendet ana veriore e botes dhe duke i shikuar yjet dhe poashtu duke i matur kordinatat e yjeve te emertuara me figura te caktura si : *Arusha e madhe,Arusha e vogel, Kasiopea, Kulshedra etj* e kan gjetur njeher Polin verior dhe pastaj permes ketij kan gjetur edhe anen e veriut.

D.m.th metoda per ta gjetur veriun apo Yllin Polar mbremjeve eshte shume e sakt, sa qe, ne perjashtim te atyre neteve te cilat jan me qiell te vrerë, ne raste tjera eshte shum efikase kjo metodë.

Mund ti ndodh qdo kujt qe te humb rrugen ne ndonje vend te panjohur dhe ne mbremje nuk e ka iden se ku gjendet, dhe nese do ta kishte ditur veriun se nga cila anë eshte, sigurisht se do ta kishte me leht qe ta gjente rrugen apo cakun e deshiruar. Keshtu qe eshte diqka e nevojshme per qdo kë, kjo menyre alternative.

*Ylli Polar*

Ylli polar eshte ai, ku krejt yjet sillen perreth tij , ndersa ai nuk leviz per asnje moment. Thjesht eshte shume e ngjajshem me sistemin djellor, ku te gjithe planetet sillen rreth diellit, ndersa dielli nuk leviz vendin, mirpo planetet sillen perreth tij.


_Dy yjet e arushes se madhe dhe ylli qe gjendet ne majen e arushes se vogel_

Ne dukje eshte si ylli me ndriques ne ate pjes te yjeve dhe duke i matur yjet e kasiopes, arushes se madhe dhe arushes se vogel, mund te gjendet ylli polar apo ndryshe quhet edhe si Ylli i Veriut.


_Kjo eshte Arusha e madhe_

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

Ja nje menyre ma e kjartë per ta gjetur Yllin Polar>>

----------


## fisniku-student

Menyra qe në natyre te gjendet ky yllë (pamjet natyrale)

----------

